# Unacceptable Gamng Performance!



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
Before saying anything here's the config:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 550BE
MotherBoard: AsRock M3A-785GXH/128M
Memory: 2x2GB DDR3 1333 Kingston
PSU: Silverstone 500w
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD6850
HDD: Seagate 500GB X 2 in RAID 0
Monitor: Samsung 20" 1600x900

Now here's the problem, I check framerates using FRAPS, but I'm not getting framerates above 45 in any of the games. FPS drops even below 10 sometimes making playing impossible.
Considering the low resolution at which I game I should get good framerates.
Here are the games:
BulletStrom : not getting fps above 40! when there is lots of action fps drops to 20
NFS HP : fps stucks between 35-45
Assassins Creed: same 35-45
Call of duty BO : worst performance 25-35

My RAM is OK, i tested using intel memburn and windows default mem check.
CPU: Ran prime95 at stock speed for 2 hours.
I have doubt regarding my mobo though. Till recently I kept my CPU at 3.6GHz at 1.4v, but now days system becomes unstable even at 3.5Ghz, so i keep the cpu at stock speed.
Please note, I dont fiddle with FSB, only change multiplier and voltage.
also previously when using overdrive, when i changed fsb, system used to be ok, but now even when i bump the fsb by 1 mhz, system crashes.

OS is windows 7 Ultimate, freshly installed with latest drivers so no driver or s/w issues.
Please help, my graphics card is new, and I'm not able to play


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

i am getting better FPS @ NFS HP & all COD titles using a lot slower card than you: HD5670 512Mb.

are you using latest graphics driver or using the ones that came with the card?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 6, 2011)

Install the latest drivers. Check in BIOS if IGP is enabled. If it is, then disable it to use the graphics card and attach the display cable to the ports on the graphics card.


----------



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^
As written in my first post. All drivers are latest, and freshly installed on Windows 7, so rule out any possibility of software problem.
IGP is disabled.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam said:


> i am getting better FPS @ NFS HP & all COD titles using a lot slower card than you: HD5670 512Mb.
> 
> are you using latest graphics driver or using the ones that came with the card?



Which processor do you have?

@OP how about the temperatures when you are gaming? Just to make it safer, I think it is time to apply a new coat of thermal paste and clean up of the internals of your cabinet.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

The phenom II 550BE can be a bottleneck in this case. Try overclocking the cpu a bit to see if frames improve.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The phenom II 550BE can be a bottleneck in this case. Try overclocking the cpu a bit to see if frames improve.



me too thinking about the same but as per the OP it seems that the PC is becoming a bit unstable even on minor OC.


----------



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

@desiibond

I'm using Coolermaster hyper 212+ CPU cooler, with Arctic silver thermal grease, temps are absolutely normal and my case is perfectly ventilated.

@vickybat

AFAIK, modern games are more GPU dependent.. and Phenom 550BE is a decent processor I guess.. also tried running games after overclocking to 3.5Ghz @ 1.375V but was greeted with BSOD after a while, and no consierable increase in performance. That's my dilemma, is there a prob with processor, but its running fine with all stress given by prime 95 for 2 hrs but at stock speed, at higher speeds it crashes. 
or my mobo is faulty as now days i cannot overclock my cpu to a stable condition, previously it happily stayed at 3.6Ghz @1.4v for over an year.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Post a screenshot of the temps you are getting here. Use realtemp and set TJ MAX to 100.

If everything is fine , then i think you should stress the gpu. Furmark might do the job. Check if your are getting bsod or not after doing this.


----------



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, will do as soon as I reach home.
btw, I use core temp, and temp never goes over 40degrees even at full load.
anyways will update soon..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

@ OP Bulletstorm is a crappy game many had performance prob. but COD gives me @60 FPS on my 450 i think u first run a benchmark as vicky suggested then install the card in another pc & test it allso what AV ur using please disable & see 

also is the config of the 2 500GB HDD in Raid0 the same


----------



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

@mithun

If it was only Bulletstorm, then there would have been no problem.. all my games run pathetically..
I run Kaspersky AV, and both my HDD's are identical.. btw, what do u mean by same config??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 6, 2011)

prankie said:


> @mithun
> 
> If it was only Bulletstorm, then there would have been no problem.. all my games run pathetically..
> I run Kaspersky AV, and both my HDD's are identical.. btw, what do u mean by same config??



Same config i meant same model,Cache size, RPM,& Firmware

Disable the AV & Run and get back hopefully


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Which processor do you have?



Athlon II X4 635 @ stock speed & have the same amount of ram as OP.

what about some benchmark? like PCMark 7. and we can compare the final result with the data avl at the benchmark thread.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2011)

Download IObit Game Booster 3 free version and try launching the game via the gaming mode.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

No issue of Phenom II X2 550 being a bottleneck with HD 6850.

Can you post your 3D Mark Vantage score?

and by any chance is V-sync ON??


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The phenom II 550BE can be a bottleneck in this case. Try overclocking the cpu a bit to see if frames improve.



A bottleneck is fine but 30 FPS On COD on a 6850 is like a blocked pipe. There must be some other problem. Is there anything like using older versions of Driver [ preferably the ones that came in CD with the GPU] ?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Yes i too thought of that. 6850 is an overkill card for a game like cod, i mean the fps should be way over 60.

There's something definitely wrong. That's why i said to stress the gpu.


----------



## prankie (Jul 6, 2011)

@ico
Just ran 3D Mark Vantage Version: 1.0.2.1. trial edition Here are the scores.

P9455 3DMarks
Graphics Score 13292
CPU Score 5067
Jane Nash 39 FPS
New Calico 38 FPS
AI Test 649 operations/s
Physics Test 8 operations/s 

Dont have PC Mark 7.

@mitraark

Drivers are latest downloaded from net.

Will run other benchmarks and post soon.

EDIT:
Realtemp doesnot support AMD Processors.. downloading furmark.

Ran FurMark BurnIn test on native resolution for about 10 min,
avg framerate : 29
Max: 30
Min: 29
Max Temp: 79degrees

Is 10 min enough or do i need to run it longer. and is 29fps ok?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2011)

3D Mark Vantage score: 


> 4. Overall: P9110 GPU score: P9172 CPU Score : P8928 by hellknight with AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : 4870 HD 1GB @ stock



slightly less than yours. & so it looks like your system is functioning normally.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

prankie said:


> Graphics Score 13292


Your GPU score is completely fine.

Next do you have V-sync ON?

Turn it to Always Off from the Catalyst driver.


----------



## prankie (Jul 7, 2011)

Turned VSync Off.. tested NFS HP2.. 
no improvement..


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

prankie said:


> Turned VSync Off.. tested NFS HP2..
> no improvement..


Try other games too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Check if under CCC MLAA or other AA options are enabled by any chance. That might explain performance hit.


----------



## prankie (Jul 7, 2011)

@ico
No performance gain on other games too.,

#comp@ddict
All settings in catalyst are default and btw, whats the point of getting an expensive card when you cannot enable all bells and whistles.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

At what settings are you playing NFS HP, CoD BO and Assassin's Creed? Resolution I know, but what about the settings?

From your 13k+ GPU Vantage score, your GPU is running completely fine.

btw, Instal Catalyst 11.6 CAP2 - Rage3D

Try using this review as te reference: HIS Radeon HD 6850 1 GB Review - Page 6/32 | techPowerUp

You should be around ~7% slower than 1280x1024.


----------



## piedpiper (Jul 7, 2011)

Default your BIOS settings and then try it. Btw how much space is left on your C: drive? For Windows 7 make sure you have allocated at least 50GB and there should be minimum of 10GB free space left on your C. Get the latest Windows 7 and try formatting again and this time perform a full format of your Hard Disk. Note: Do this as a last resort.


----------



## prankie (Jul 7, 2011)

@ico
NFS HP: Highest setting, with native resoluiton
Assasins creed: Same
COD BO: Native resolution with default settings.

Will install the driver you mentioned, and will try again..

@piedipper

I recently formatted my system, so there is no point doing that again, and I have allocated 80GB to Windows and 50GB is free.

EDIT:
Its Assassins creed Brotherhood not the first Assassins Creed.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

prankie said:


> Ran FurMark BurnIn test on native resolution for about 10 min,
> avg framerate : 29
> Max: 30
> Min: 29
> ...



Well i figure the furmark scores are lower.

Check *this* as a reference.

At your resolution, i.e 1600x900, you should be getting greater than 60fps but your max is 30. Now there's something wrong here imo. 

Install latest driver and try furmark once more. If that fails, then rma your card.


----------



## prankie (Jul 7, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Well i figure the furmark scores are lower.
> 
> Check this as a reference.
> 
> ...



But what about 3D Mark vantage score? It seems to be normal...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Though lower but are acceptable considering your cpu.

Check *this* and *this* for reference again.

But furmark was much lower. Update drivers and retest.


----------



## prankie (Jul 8, 2011)

Updated the drivers as mentioned by ico.. tested furmark.. but there was no improvement.
and i think furmark scores are normal..
plz chk the links below.
FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net
This is the result of my card.

FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net
This is the score of another card running on same resolution but different processor.

Also set the setting of NFS HP to lowest keeping resolution intact, but there was not even single fps improvement!!
So i guess something is limiting gaming performance.


***anyone***

I'm in a mess..


----------



## prankie (Jul 10, 2011)

###BUMP###


----------



## prankie (Jul 13, 2011)

##BUMP##


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you get a 955 BE or Athlon X4 and test?
CoD BO is CPU dependent than GPU if I recall correctly. and 6850 should give you more FPS definitely.


----------



## prankie (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm arranging temporary motherboard for testing. My gut feeling says there's some prob with it as it always had some issues.. its difficult to arrange Quad core procci, coz I'm living in pune (not my home!) for job, and i don't know anyone who can lend me a processor..
anyways will keep u updated..


----------

